# turtle statue-- HUGE!!



## spikethebest (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Kristina (Apr 28, 2010)

And, slightly.... evil looking. 

LOL.

Where is this thing?


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 28, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/privetriga/Tour#

picture was taken in Latvia-- eastern europe for those who are geographically challenged...lol jk


----------



## Isa (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, so beautiful statue, it is true that the statue looks like a trouble maker


----------



## dmmj (Apr 28, 2010)

Is that gamora?


----------



## terracolson (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like a super mario brothers character


----------



## Kristina (Apr 28, 2010)

It reminds me of when the weather is too bad for the Russians to go out for the day and they go on a bender around the indoor enclosure...


----------



## jackrat (Apr 28, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 28, 2010)

had to add some more turtle pics... i just love them sooo mucho!!


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 28, 2010)

how large is it you think?


----------

